# [SOLVED]Emu10k1 Sndcard not working after emerge -uD world

## DrWoland

As far as I can remember, there was nothing ALSA related in the updates, but now I get htis:

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

I double checked that emu10k1 is still enabled in the kernel and even updated my kernel (it was time) but it's still not picking it up. Soundcard works fine in windows. WTF happened? How do I check what the last update did and what packages were merged?

[SOLVED] Making it a module and running alsaconf did the trick. Thanks.

----------

## Sadako

Just use (as root) "tail -n 100 /var/log/emerge.log" to see the last few actions carried out by portage..

----------

## DrWoland

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

> Just use (as root) "tail -n 100 /var/log/emerge.log" to see the last few actions carried out by portage..

 

Yeah nothing I emerged seems remotely related to ALSA :\

----------

## Sadako

 *DrWoland wrote:*   

> I double checked that emu10k1 is still enabled in the kernel and even updated my kernel (it was time)

 

What kernel version were you using before & what version are you using now, and are you using the in-kernel drivers or the alsa-drivers package?

Also, can you remember what major packages you did upgrade (such as udev and/or baselayout)?

Can you still boot with your old kernel to see if the problem exists within your new kernel or somewhere else?

And another also; are you using the /etc/init.d/alsasound rc script to start alsa?

----------

## DrWoland

 *Hopeless wrote:*   

>  *DrWoland wrote:*   I double checked that emu10k1 is still enabled in the kernel and even updated my kernel (it was time) 
> 
> What kernel version were you using before & what version are you using now, and are you using the in-kernel drivers or the alsa-drivers package?
> 
> Also, can you remember what major packages you did upgrade (such as udev and/or baselayout)?
> ...

 

I'm using the inkernel driver. That message used to list my Sound Blaster Live! Value in the soundcard list. It started before I switched kernels - thats what prompted me to try a new kernel. So the problem exists in both kernels. The only major package I can see that was updated was portage itself. I am not using the init script to start alsa.

----------

## Sadako

I don't know what else to suggest, but I think this guy is having the same problem (and with the very same driver, which is interesting)

----------

## Sachankara

Try compiling ALSA and all its related "drivers" into the kernel, instead of as modules (if you do infact use modules for ALSA).

----------

## DrWoland

 *Sachankara wrote:*   

> Try compiling ALSA and all its related "drivers" into the kernel, instead of as modules (if you do infact use modules for ALSA).

 

Nope, compiled into kernel :\ should I try modules? heh

----------

## eqxro

I know I had problems when the alsa modules were compiled in the kernel. Safest thing -  use modules, run alsaconf again. You might try adding snd-emu10k1 in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

----------

